# Alage growth with good water parameters



## jmanofthesouth (Feb 8, 2011)

Hello,

This is my first post to this site. I have learned a lot form this site and am starting to post. I have had planted tanks in the past as refugiums (therefore I didn't care what they looked like) but now have a completely planted 65 gallon for a show tank in the living room. 


The tank has been setup for about 3 months now and had very little algae growth. I have 4" ecocomplete substrate, 4 36" t5 ho wavepoint flourescents (54 watts each I think)10 hours a day, Eheim filter and Pressurized Co2 setup.

My parameters are:
ph-7.0
ammonia-0
Nitrate-0
nitrite-0
Gh-7
kh-7
Co2- I believe translates to about 17-20

Anyway I have had increased algae growth the last couple of weeks (thread, beard and green slime). My question is is the algae due to not fertilizing? Should I start dosing ferts and if so how do you know what to dose?


P.s. the tank has been running for 3 months now. I had some thread algae problems before but I put in the co2 system and it cleared it up.

Thank you in advance for any info,

Justin


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

part of this is due to new tank syndrome. second you need to check to see how old your light bulbs are. and third you need to increase your ferts and add seachem excel or M14. and consider adding an extra water change per week. this will allow your plants to out compete the algea for nutrients. oh and start off with a 2-3 day black out period. 

Thanks
Elliot


----------



## jmanofthesouth (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks for the input.

I don't dose anything as of yet because I don't know how to figure out what ferts I need. I do a 5 gallon water change a week, which I have recently upped to 10 gallons. But I will try twice a week.

As for the black out period...is that a gamble? I mean will it cause harm to the plants?

And my bulbs are only 3 months old.

Thanks again,

Justin


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

I will raise the lights 12" above the tank and start dosing Macros (N,P,K) and Micros. Also, I will cut the lights to 8 hrs/day.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/105774-par-vs-distance-t5-t12-pc.html
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/fertilizing/15225-estimative-index-dosing-guide.html


----------

